# Nerf attack!



## overstim (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, 'm' new to the site, hope this is the most appropriate forum to post this.

We have been slowly building up the decorations in our yard for a few years, and we're finally starting to get a "reputation" around the neighborhood. This year, 5-6 friends of mine were going to be hanging out at our house on Halloween night, so we figured we should make use of the warm bodies and really up the ante this year. Someone said "house of the dead" and our imaginations ran wild.

There is about a 25' walkway leading from the sidewalk to my front door. The idea is that one of us will be on the sidewalk in front of our house, greeting trick-or-treaters and giving them NERF guns, and another one of us will be at the door with candy... The rest of us will be dressed as zombies/ghouls and lie in wait, springing out to scare the kids as they make the walk up the path to the door, and the kids can shoot as us with the Nerf guns on their way.

Im posting here with the usual request: does anyone else have any ideas to improve upon our plan? Anyone tried something like this in the past?


----------

